# Power Clear[emoji2400] 721 E not starting



## kbz1960 (Jan 21, 2020)

After one year of ownership and sitting thru the summer it will not start. It's getting spark and not sure it's getting gas.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

What did you do to it before you stored it?


----------



## kbz1960 (Jan 21, 2020)

Nothing just like I never did anything to the previous one I owned and it started every year.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

drain gas from fuel tank,

drain gas from carb,

fill tank with new gas

you should be using fuel stabilizer during off season,

are you sure there isn't a fuel shutoff valve that you have now forgotten about?


----------



## kbz1960 (Jan 21, 2020)

jerryvvv said:


> drain gas from fuel tank,
> 
> drain gas from carb,
> 
> ...


Thanks. None that I know of on the shut off.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

There's no shut off on that model


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Might need carb cleaned. You should add fuel stabilized before putting away. Or some people drain the gas. I like stabilizer and will start it a couple times over the summer.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

jerryvvv said:


> drain gas from fuel tank,
> 
> drain gas from carb,
> 
> ...


This ^^^^^^^
You might luck out sometimes by just draining the bowl, and letting the gasoline flush through. Ethanol gasoline, humid summers, makes a mess with carburetors. Gas is so bad, I run stabilizer through everything, even in mid season.


----------



## kbz1960 (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks all


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Good all around carb video from donyboy73:Carb video
some of this is Tecumseh carb specific but removing the bowl and jet and spray cleaning is something I do at least every 3rd season even if I've done a good end of season maintenance routine.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

wonder if the filter in the tank fitting is clogged 127-9065 FILTER-FUEL part 2.2 in the diagram .a lot of people don't know it's there Parts Details


----------



## kbz1960 (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks all, will look into it when I get time.


----------



## kbz1960 (Jan 21, 2020)

Yep. Needed the carb cleaned. Come spring I'm definitely doing the suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## House (Oct 30, 2020)

Wouldn't the Guaranteed to Start for two years cover this?


----------



## kbz1960 (Jan 21, 2020)

House said:


> Wouldn't the Guaranteed to Start for two years cover this?


Good question


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

sadly no warranty on bad gas related issues ,if we opened a carb and found junk inside, the repair was on the owners dime.. See Ethanol Damage UP CLOSE! | The Blog at Jacks Small Engines


----------

